# Family attitude.



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

So this year is the first year I've gotten a different reaction about Halloween from my kids. My daughter is almost 16. As I started to build the yard Oct. 1
I got the impression that this year she was embarrassed by what I was doing. Facebook told me she thought the yard was sketch. I liked the comment of course (being passive aggressive). Don't think she likes the younger kids in the neighborhood hanging around watching things go up anymore either. However! Some event at school required a fogger (which apparently most people don't have several of) and she got peer kudos for having a dad that likes Halloween way too much. Maybe this teenager thing will work itself out.... Hopefully she'll come back around. Her older brother hasn't stopped liking Halloween so I'm lucky there. My wife, of course, tells everyone she a Halloween widow with glee and a cackle.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You should feel lucky your son still likes it. My 16 year old nephew used to love what I do & want to help me set up every year - now he's completely indifferent. @$#! teenagers! 

I suspect he'll think it's pretty cool when his older sister brings her cute college friends by to check it out...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Teenagers are rough, but they also change their tune in the blink of an eye. I bet she'll be over it soon. My 18 year old daughter used to get a little crap about our yard at school. The only comment that really bugged her was that our family must be satan worshipers because we put out a huge Halloween display but not a Christmas one. She suggested that we do at least a little something for Christmas. I think most of the kids at school liked it, but it's that small handful of meanies that teenagers tend to take to heart. I think, sometimes, teenagers don't want to stand out from the crowd too much because other kids can be brutal, but I bet deep down, she likes what you do. I hope she comes around soon, don't let her bum out your Halloween fun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like bullying Nixie, that's too bad and fingers crossed for you randomr8.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Isn't it part of a parents' job to occasionally embarrass their children?:googly:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jayson and I have 2 sons, aged 18 (HS Senior) and 16 (HS Sophmore). They roll their eyes at us for 11 months out of the year, avoid anything creative by calling it "work", then stand proudly in the front yard from October 25th through 31st, waving at their friends driving by, puffing their chests out at THEIR haunt. Boy, they avoid *their* haunt like the plague on November 1st though - take down is rough. Bwahahahaha!)

Bah. Makes me want to hit em with a skillet. I mean.... hug them. Makes me want to hug them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There are so many idiot parents around here, that my kid gets kudos from her friends for our yard. **I** may be an embarrassment to her, but the yard is cool. She does get that disgusted look on her face when she helps set it up, but I think that's just a general disdain for doing anything resembling work. Being a teen girl can be rough. For the parents, too.

Don't worry- by the time they are 30, they will love & respect us again. 

Probably cuz they wanna stay in the will...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Everyone of my family members get into Halloween and love it. But I guess they have no choice really, with how much I am into it. They are always around it.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have 4 teenagers Kelsea(15), Hunter & Garrett (16) and Josh (18). Yes, I though about calling the haunt (CASS ASYLUM). My daughter Kelsea thinks what I do is a waste of time too, but in a heartbeat drags her friends into the garage to show them what creepy thing dad is working on now. Girls are tough to figure out. And I have to agree, as far as trying to get her to lift a finger, Fat Chance! The Twins couldn't care less, and Josh, my eldest is totally into the haunt. He is my backup hands and doesn't mind getting dirty for the cause. My wife thinks I am nuts, but for the most part lets me have my "allotted time" to "play". Well I did kinda, have to bribe her with a pumpkin for her parents front porch. Though she loves to be my witch every year and gets into it too.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I a lucky Mom all of my family makes a big deal about Halloween , they tell everyone it's our Christmas. My older two daughters 17, & 15, help with painting, set up and take down. My youngest daughter 8, mostly supervises lol. My parents come take pictures in the grave yard every year with the kids........ I hope it lasts :0


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah yes, the stereotypical teenager phase - something I really hope I don't go through and am trying not to go through.
However, I am also annoyed by the little kids near my display - only because they messed with it one time already >.>

Don't worry, when she's mature enough, she should learn to appreciate you and your hobbies.


----------



## meshelltann5371 (Jul 26, 2011)

I never have that problem, I'm lucky! My oldest is 20 (Brittney) and my "baby" (Lenzie) is 16. They fight it out on who is gonna do what room in my back yard haunt. After they fight it out, then they let thier friends have what rooms that are left. we live in a VERY small town and NOTHING happens around here for Halloween. All the teen agers here want to help and think it is so cool. I am greatful becuase I can use the help and I know where they are and that they are safe.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Mine are 16, 14 and 13 and they not only never complain, but come up with ideas. We have had great days building props and setting up the haunt together. They bring friends to be part of it and help build it. I have had so many wonderful experiences with them that I will keep doing our haunt for that reason alone.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

My son luckly never has been embarrased of me thank God cause sometimes that wouldn't be easy.
He is 19 now and has always loved it all.His friends come out and check it out and pick out there favorite things.One of his friends who went away for college came by last night.He said everything looked awesome.
I also have had to loan out foggers one of which the display took first place at the state fair the other for a homecoming game.


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I have the opposite problem - I'm a haunt-loving teen, with a Halloween-Grinch of a father. Oh well.


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 25 and 22 year old daughters and 15 and 11 year old sons.....they think what we do is awesome..(they really don't have a choice lol)....my husband and i are already planning next years haunt and the kids are planning right along with us...hang in there, she'll come back to earth one day with a whole new outlook!!!....Keep doing what you love and love what you're doing, it does rub off!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

It took about 8 years of listening to my husband declare I didn't know what I was doing, and wondering why I put so much effort into messing something up and rebuilding it 3 or 4 times before it sank in for him. He finally realized it was not the finished product that I enjoyed. It was the learning process and the creativity process that I enjoyed. The finished product was what I was proud of. My kids have always enjoyed our haunt and loved watching me build stuff. But no one ever helped me. Over the past few years my husband has actually taken to not only offering advice and tactical help, but has surprised me by coming home with a halloween prop or two. He enjoys going to Spirit with me, etc. My kids are grown now but my whole family still supports me and all come over Halloween night to help out and take part. I frequently hear my husband bragging about me. (Shhhhh) LOL


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Isn't it part of a parents' job to occasionally embarrass their children?:googly:


*My 13 yrold daughter has actually went to other ailes in a store to avoid being seen with me as I loaded up my cart with halloween items. And has actually said she didn't want to been seen with her "crazy" mom. But.... about a week or so ago she said that she was talking with her friends about all their embarrassing parents. She told me that I'm really not too bad compared to other parents and her own grandma(my mom, oh how I can relate to that). She said I only embarrass her a couple times a year(I suspicion those times are around Halloween),lol. I told her i'm gonna have to step up my game.*

*This past weekend we had our Halloween celebration at the campground. She went around and pointed out all the props I had made myself to her friends. Sunday morning she was telling me how at the dance all her friends, mostly teenage boys, thought her mom was the coolest. So I guess even if I'm embarrassing her, as long as her friends are impressed she's good with it, lol*


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Jayson and I have 2 sons, aged 18 (HS Senior) and 16 (HS Sophmore). They roll their eyes at us for 11 months out of the year, avoid anything creative by calling it "work", then stand proudly in the front yard from October 25th through 31st, waving at their friends driving by, puffing their chests out at THEIR haunt. Boy, they avoid *their* haunt like the plague on November 1st though - take down is rough. Bwahahahaha!)
> 
> Bah. Makes me want to hit em with a skillet. I mean.... hug them. Makes me want to hug them.


My step son is the same way. He starts asking in September if "we" are going to decorate for Halloween this year. Come the first weekend, he is nowhere to be seen, until the second weekend when it is all up and he starts having his friends come by to check out "our" decor. As far as building anything, he cannot drive a nail. At least his mother (the wife) gets into it. She doesn't build anything (she has her son's skills when it comes to that) but she does enjoy my display.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Jaege, I'd come up with some projects they _CAN_ do. You may be surprised, once he gets his hands "dirty" on something he can do he'll probably be hooked.
Like the person who posted before you, having some stake in how the haunt or props go lets them have some "ownership" in the haunt, it it's design, it's setup, and it's tear-down and storage. For those that aren't mechanically inclined shunning and avoiding haunts may be more of a defense mechanism, if they keep away from it then their weakness in the needed skills is not exposed. Finding their strength and letting them use it lets them overcome their fear of being exposed by letting them showcase their capabilities or strenghts.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't worry yourself too much teenagers are hard to figure out week to week. I Had same issues with my 4 kids 2 girls 2 boys. I have had them show interest at times and call me crazy at other times. One year I was cool next year I was not cool they were hot & warm. This came from all 4 only 1 daughter thinks its cool from the get go since 2003 till today. I first got into it only by chance in 2003 (wife offered garage to a group to have a Halloween party/haunt) didn't ask me just said I had to set it up! The past 4 years I have pulled way back and don't do much as I used to. I enjoy building "stuff' mostly its fun creative etc. I just had to ignore the comments etc after all it was something that "I" enjoyed doing which I think its ok for me to do something that I enjoyed and take my mind off "work stress". I just did my thing and if they participated fine if not fine I left it up to them each year and nothing said about it if they didn't want to be around "crazy" dad. If they did great enjoyed the time and help and had some fun scaring the victims. Take life in stride its short enjoy each day as its your last you just never know....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Random, i concur with all the other crazies on here. Kids will def change their tunes every other day. sometimes i don't think the teens can even figure themselves out. its all apart of growing up.



nixie said:


> Teenagers are rough, but they also change their tune in the blink of an eye. I bet she'll be over it soon. My 18 year old daughter used to get a little crap about our yard at school. The only comment that really bugged her was that our family must be satan worshipers because we put out a huge Halloween display but not a Christmas one. She suggested that we do at least a little something for Christmas. I think most of the kids at school liked it, but it's that small handful of meanies that teenagers tend to take to heart. I think, sometimes, teenagers don't want to stand out from the crowd too much because other kids can be brutal, but I bet deep down, she likes what you do. I hope she comes around soon, don't let her bum out your Halloween fun!


Im so sorry that's happening to her! Bullying sucks bad. She's such an awesome goul too! how many other teens can say they have a giant dragon on the roof?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Not a word yet from mine about Halloween this year. Very sad........


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Not a word yet from mine about Halloween this year. Very sad........


I'm rooting for ya Ken. Those four skellys need to be doing something this Halloween.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> Jaege, I'd come up with some projects they _CAN_ do. You may be surprised, once he gets his hands "dirty" on something he can do he'll probably be hooked.
> Like the person who posted before you, having some stake in how the haunt or props go lets them have some "ownership" in the haunt, it it's design, it's setup, and it's tear-down and storage. For those that aren't mechanically inclined shunning and avoiding haunts may be more of a defense mechanism, if they keep away from it then their weakness in the needed skills is not exposed. Finding their strength and letting them use it lets them overcome their fear of being exposed by letting them showcase their capabilities or strenghts.


My kids this year are quite taken with going to second hand stores and yard sales now that I think of it. Not normally for what I have on my list but my boy took me to a store I didn't know existed. Coolness. Hopefully once the girl starts driving I'll get some good recon from her as well. Little steps...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm happy, if not astounded to say, that just the other day I heard from my daughter asking me to haunt with her, and telling me how much it means to her and always has. the haunt had grown to such proportions, and it took so much work, I had given up on any thought of trying to build it this year alone. I can't tell you how much it means to me, that she took the time to talk through and set things right between us.
And I also can't begin to tell you how completely exhausted she and I are from setting up a 1200 square foot walk through in just a few days lol.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Vlad said:


> I'm happy, if not astounded to say, that just the other day I heard from my daughter asking me to haunt with her, and telling me how much it means to her and always has. the haunt had grown to such proportions, and it took so much work, I had given up on any thought of trying to build it this year alone. I can't tell you how much it means to me, that she took the time to talk through and set things right between us.
> And I also can't begin to tell you how completely exhausted she and I are from setting up a 1200 square foot walk through in just a few days lol.


That's excellent!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

my kids were embarrassed one year until they went to school the day after halloween and everyone was talking about the "gnarly" house on so and so street....when they realized that "so and so" street was ours and the house everyone was talking about was ours....we became the cool parents.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's great Vlad!!!!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Jayson and I have 2 sons, aged 18 (HS Senior) and 16 (HS Sophmore). They roll their eyes at us for 11 months out of the year, avoid anything creative by calling it "work", then stand proudly in the front yard from October 25th through 31st, waving at their friends driving by, puffing their chests out at THEIR haunt. Boy, they avoid *their* haunt like the plague on November 1st though - take down is rough. Bwahahahaha!)
> 
> Bah. Makes me want to hit em with a skillet. I mean.... hug them. Makes me want to hug them.


Make sure you go with the good heavy cast iron - none of that wimpy teflon stuff. 

My kids (now 27, 24 and 21 -and when did THAT happen?) have always loved it. My daughter had to write about her favorite holiday in an Englished - picked Halloween. That's my girl!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks, yes it's wonderful, blood is thicker than water, mmmmm yummy, lol


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, hubby not much into it but helps out when he sees me struggling. My youngest son loves it but gets a little scared. My other two boys (12,14)I drag out and make them help me put it outside. As I tell them, "hell hath no fury like a mama's scorn"!!  This usually shuts them up.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Jayson and I have 2 sons, aged 18 (HS Senior) and 16 (HS Sophmore). They roll their eyes at us for 11 months out of the year, avoid anything creative by calling it "work", then stand proudly in the front yard from October 25th through 31st, waving at their friends driving by, puffing their chests out at THEIR haunt. Boy, they avoid *their* haunt like the plague on November 1st though - take down is rough. Bwahahahaha!)
> 
> Bah. Makes me want to hit em with a skillet. I mean.... hug them. Makes me want to hug them.


how funny.. i have this problem with my boyfriend.. I mean after a decade you would think he would get over himself.. he to feels its simply work and waste of money.. I force work out of him.. ( he likes my cooking and clean clothes ) but when any of his friends come around.. he is a man I dont know.. he walks around chest puffed out turning on the effects, smoke machine.. turns on the sounds.. and eagerly takes his friends on tours.. ..next year I am turning him into a prop..


----------

